# kick a man while he's down



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*somehow i managed to rehabilitate after the four bombs in one day. my recovery was speedy like mike-g and i got use of all limbs, yes all limbs, and was able to make it back to work. well one botl decided to take it upon himself to blast me back to painsville. he wasn't messing around either. he had the intent to kill. luckily i avoided complete devastation by asking a blue haired old lady to "hold my package for a minute." after i informed her which package it was she was unhappy, but sacrificed her life for my cigar obsession. thanks lady.

this masked man goes by the name of...
mitro

he sent me cigars that would make the pope cry. the lineup is sick. way too generous, but in a sick way being that i asked for no more bombs for a bit. the note capped it off by stating, "Matt it's just to hard not to bomb you, pile on." we are dealing with a sadistic individual boys. one that will bomb you while recuperation. here they are...

1 opusx royal 8 glass tube circa 05
1 padron serie 1926 #35 maduro
1 Anejo 77 Summer '07 release
1 cabaiguan guapo
1 alec bradley vice...aptly titled

quite a surly lineup if i've ever seen one. after all the action this week i have vowed for a week of rest. after that week is over i will sharpen up some blades and go to war with the likes of you. *
:biggrin:


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

My god what a line up!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You cannot stop things from being DELIVERED next week can you Matt? I hope not...


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Wow...nice one...


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

baboruger said:


> You cannot stop things from being DELIVERED next week can you Matt? I hope not...


*
DAMN THIS BOARD!!!*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*were you in on these shenanigans babo?*


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Nope...I had nothing to do with this...

don't feel bad, yesterday i got 45 cigars in the mail, today 26 from BOTL on this board. my wife is none to pleased...


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!! Your top shelf is looking good now. Outstanding hit Mitro


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*these bombs are getting out of hand guys!*


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

That is just SICK! Some people are way outta control. BUT I LIKE IT THAT WAY!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

no mercy here when Mitro has a contract out on you money is no object


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

You can get him back tomorrow if you are going to belecoso.


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*my next cigar outing is the oliva event i decided. we should be able to get some deals on v's. *


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

That's a massive hit.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Those look Crazy good! Enjoy Matt:dribble:


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Man...very nice That Mitro dude is a problem child...biombing the hell out of everyone.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, that Cab looks amazing! Nice hit!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that is an amazing bomb
way to go all out!!!!
those look extremely tasty


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mitro doesn't play around.... I think he has spent his entire retirement fund on cigars and is now giving them away


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to Bombsville!

Population: You


:lol:
Enjoy the smokes, Matt.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

very nice


----------



## genettim (May 15, 2007)

unreal! Great hit Mike!


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Ive had that opus before and it was a creamy delight...


----------



## Lone Ranger (Feb 7, 2008)

That Cabaiguan Guapo is one hell of a smoke


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

matty,


you got what you deservd. I hope you enjoy in health and happiness.

no more whinning or I'm calling you a wammulance


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Itsme-Speedy-G said:


> matty,
> 
> you got what you deservd. I hope you enjoy in health and happiness.
> 
> no more whinning or I'm calling you a wammulance


*
fair game speedy! haha*


----------



## Clavery88 (Feb 1, 2008)

what a bomb, I wish someone would just shoot me with a .22 lol! Nice bomb


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Show no mercy Matt - that is one devastating hit!:redface:


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

mhlatke said:


> Show no mercy Matt - that is one devastating hit!:redface:


*
yeah i know. what to do? how does one respond?*


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

Clavery88 said:


> what a bomb, I wish someone would just shoot me with a .22 lol! Nice bomb


*you are a mooch*


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *
> fair game speedy! haha*


You and I are even.. Don't go kicking up Chit w/ me:huh_oh:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Holy shiite - what a great bomb. You da man Mitro!


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow what a great bomb!! Wanna try an Opus asap!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Freakin awesome hit


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang, dang, dang - that is one smokin' bomb!

Matt, you totally deserve everything you get! _Enjoy_


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

5 recent bombs? I hope either you have time for smoking more often or that much empty humi space to accommodate.


----------

